# Alkaline water diet



## Tamara19 (Feb 28, 2020)

I've been mostly making my own alkaline water for a while now, maybe 3-4 months, feel better than ever. My skin looks better, I feel more full of life and energy in the morning, everything's just better. I did have an issue with hydration prior, must admit, wasn't the type that drank as much water as I should have. If any of you guys want to follow an alkaline water diet too, I'm gone give you a quick recipe on how to make your own.

You can also buy bottled alkaline water, but I wouldn't suggest that considering the damage buying bottled does to the environment. Your best alternative would be rather to get a water ionizer (these are kind of expensive, though) or an alkaline water pitcher (much more affordable). Nonetheless, if you want to make your own as I do, you have to add 1/8 tablespoon of lemon juice in every 8 fl. oz. of water. Make sure the water is clean and filtered too if you want to truly benefit from it.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Interesting.

I have lost 50lbs over the past year eating reasonably, drinking tons of water, and abstaining from booze, using carb control, and saying “no” to sugar.

No magical elixirs required. Just self control, dedication over time, and common sense. Giving up booze was the key for me, as drinking jacked up my cravings for food by reducing my self control, and dumped a ton of sugar in my system.

But everyone’s mileage varies....

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

True, no magic bullet out there. I was in my early 60's and 250 pds. I dropped 95. too fast, people say. My problem, light hexbells took me from 38 chest to 39. A few jackets no longer fit. Do you keep 38 Suits with 33 trousers and no way to kick them out to 34" ?? life, so much fun.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

ran23 said:


> True, no magic bullet out there. I was in my early 60's and 250 pds. I dropped 95. too fast, people say. My problem, light hexbells took me from 38 chest to 39. A few jackets no longer fit. Do you keep 38 Suits with 33 trousers and no way to kick them out to 34" ?? life, so much fun.


You did an incredible job on the weight loss! I hoping to do as well.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

No kids, Nephews are not 33" waist, (but he could be my son (blood line). Do I keep suits and wait for someone that size?? the charcoal POW suit is my fav, I hate to give it up. ??????


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Hydration is another key to weight loss. A doctor friend of mine told me that the vast majority of people don’t drink near enough fluids and are dehydrated.

Staying properly hydrated helps keep one full and reduces food cravings. It is also critical for maintaining peak body function.

Cheers,

BSR


----------

